# .eu domain



## Christoph (24. Februar 2002)

hi, 

wollt mal wissen ob irgendjemand schon was über .eu domainen weiß, ab wann man sie wirklich registrieren kann usw.. habe nämlich auf http://www.internic.at gelesen.



> Zweifelhafte Vorregistrierungen für .eu-Domains
> 
> Vom Absender eu-nic.biz ergehen seit einigen Tagen per e-mail Angebote zu Vorregistrierungen von .eu-Domains, die zwar - wie in den AGB angeführt - unverbindlich sind, trotzdem einige Verwirrung stiften.
> nic.at möchte dahingehend klarstellen, dass die Errichtung einer Top Level Domain .eu von der Europäischen Kommission zwar geplant ist, die näheren Umstände und der Zeitplan der Einführung jedoch noch lange nicht fixiert sind. Auch sind weder die Vergaberichtlinien noch die Entscheidung, welche Registrierungsstelle dafür zuständig sein wird, geklärt.
> ...


 

was soll das jetzt?'*ggggg*


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

was isn jetzt los??? keiner eine Ahnung! schaun hier denn keine Mods oder so rein!


----------



## Quentin (26. Februar 2002)

niemand ist verpflichtet irgendwas hier anzuschaun! gewöhnt euch solche doppelposts ala "hallo antwortet bitte jemand" ab 



> Sollten Sie an Neuigkeiten über Top-Level-Domains interessiert sein, informiert Sie unser Domain-Newsletter, sobald sich bei .eu Konkretes abzeichnet. Auch Ihr Provider ist eine kompetente Ansprechpartner, wenn es um die Registrierung von Domains geht.



man könnte auch auf die hirnrissige idee kommen sich im newsletter einzutragen oder bei einem provider anzurufen....


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

hab ich schon gemacht!



 anscheinend hast du noch nie bei der Netway oder UTA angerufen! 


> ihre wartezeit beträgt..............21min!


 und wenn man mal durchkommt sind alle beim Mittagsessen!

es könnte ja vielleicht wer wissen, der sich damit gut auskennt????


----------



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

ich glaub, die wollen noch klären, wer so eien domain haben darf. irgendwie sollen dass nur welche haben, die ne firma oder so besitzen. privatleute werden sozusagen "ausgeschlossen"  .

aber wie gesagt: ich weiß es nicht genau  .


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *hab ich schon gemacht!
> 
> 
> ...



bleib mal ruhig, reg dich nicht auf wenn ein mod mal eine antwort schreibt!
Die haben hier genug ärger mit einigen members und haben wohl kein bock noch einen zu haben!!!
Einigen Leuten ist es nunmal egal, oder sie wollen nix dazu schreiben.
Dieser doppel post war auch nicht so toll, aber egal. Mir fällt nur langsam auf das du etwas viel am spammen bist, ist dein ding, aber ich habe langsam keine lust mehr mir verschiedene threads anzuschaun wo ich 3 posts von dir finde die kaum inhalt haben und auch nicht helfen.
Sowas wie "guck doch bei xxxxxxx" oder so, das hilft hier wohl keinen oder? Und dann noch so gegen einen mod schreiben, nee neee, die jugend von heute;-)  

Denken, dann schreiben. 


gruss b


----------



## Christoph (27. Februar 2002)

hahaha, mach dich hier nicht lächerlich!

du must dir meine threads nicht anschauen(must auch gar nichts anschauen)

was heißt hier spamen? nur weil ich lieber kurze beiträge schreibe???? da les ich lieber einen kurzen Beitrag wo man weiterkommt als einen urlangen wo viel ******e drinsteht!

und über den inhalt sollte wohl der urteilen, der die Antwort benötigt!

und das mit dem mod!!! ich glaub quentin weiß was ich mit NETWAY /UTA + Kundenservice meine!!! und glaub mir: über den muss man sich aufregen!!!

PS: was sollte der arrogante Satz: "die jugend von heute"........ wenn du so alt und "erwachsen" bist wie du in diesem Satz angibst zu sein, dann freue ich mich wirklich für dich, ist mir eigentlich schnuppe!!!


jo, so isses==> hoff der beitrag war lang genug 

cu


----------



## Quentin (27. Februar 2002)

keine streitereien hier, klärt das per pm 


edit: http://www.internic.at/eu_FAQ.html behandelt übrigens die fragen ganz gut ab denke ich...


----------

